# How to keep shorts from riding up?



## Becker (Jan 30, 2012)

The shorts on the kit (Hincapie) that my team wears do not have leg grippers and always end up riding up. They have "lycra grippers" which is basically just a tighter part at the end of the shorts but it doesn't really work. Does anyone know a home remedy for this or any solution to keep them from riding up?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

get the right size shorts? shave your legs? don't pull them down so far?


----------



## taralon (Sep 1, 2011)

Buy a tube of clear silicone tub and tile sealant and make your own silicone 'gripper'. You don't need to put much down and can smear/spread it out with your finger.


----------



## Becker (Jan 30, 2012)

taralon said:


> Buy a tube of clear silicone tub and tile sealant and make your own silicone 'gripper'. You don't need to put much down and can smear/spread it out with your finger.


Good idea! I will try this. Have you attempted this before? It shouldn't damage the cloth either right?


----------



## taralon (Sep 1, 2011)

I've used it on lycra without a problem. The only issue is that after a few washes you have to reapply it as it will come off. I'd also apply it where there's a double thickness of fabric if possible, as if you press too hard when smearing it'll sometimes push all the way through and be obvious.


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

Duct tape.


----------



## cycocross (Dec 11, 2011)

Guod said:


> Duct tape.


^^^ aero answer^^^
deep knee bends might help


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

Not sure what the issue is with them riding up? Sounds like they are just trying to settle on the right location.

I don't have those shorts but maybe you can flip the elastic band over so it's already up the thicker part of your thigh? I wear most of my Pearl and Voler shorts that way, anyway. I personally don't see much need for leg grippers unless I'm trying to keep a pair of knee warmers up. In that case I'll just wear my bib knickers.


----------



## OTG (Nov 16, 2001)

Junior Staple Gun-JT27 at The Home Depot


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Just let 'em keep riding up until they look like briefs. It'll feel sexy.


----------



## Oldguybikingnewb (Jan 25, 2011)

I like the squats suggestion and the duck tape suggestions.. Seriously, there is hardly a way my lycra could work its self up my legs. You sure they're sized right? There is two way tape you could purchase as well, I suggest the shaved leg route though.


----------



## oldandtired (Aug 2, 2011)

Get bigger legs


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

oldandtired said:


> Get bigger legs


This. I've got gripper-less Hincapie bibs and never have a problem with the legs riding up. I actually have to keep pulling them up occasionally as I ride.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

I had the same problem until I went with a narrower saddle. The wider saddle was grabbing the back part of the leg and basically pulled the short legs up. I went with a SLR saddle and I don't have that problem anymore.


----------



## xrayjay (Feb 21, 2010)

I have the same problem with my underwear.


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

As long as your not riding only wearing your underwear it shouldn't be a problem. :blush2:


----------

